# Nook Miles furniture colors partly based off of your airport color



## DJStarstryker (May 21, 2020)

Found this on Reddit and it seems very accurate/probably correct. Looks like your airport color determines SOME of your Nook Miles furniture colors (streetlamp, utility pole, snack machine, park clock, solar panel, wind turbine, monster statue, and teacup ride). The rest of the Nook Miles furniture colors are random, but they are based on groupings. So, for example, if you get the pink drink machine, you'll always have the yellow lighthouse too.

I now feel much better about my yellow airport. Thanks to it, I get some colors I like a lot.


----------



## Jam86 (May 21, 2020)

me and my sister were talking about this earlier and i'm so glad i got yellow and not a blue airport lol


----------



## Edge (May 21, 2020)

It holds true to my orange airport as well. Neat find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bioness (May 21, 2020)

I guess it was a good thing I never reset to change my green airport haha.

As someone in the Reddit thread points out, the game may do something similar with the items in Nook's Cranny.


----------



## fairyring (May 21, 2020)

omg i wasn’t a huge fan of my green airport but now that i see it got me my pretty pastel teacups i am so thankful for it


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 21, 2020)

Bioness said:


> I guess it was a good thing I never reset to change my green airport haha.
> 
> As someone in the Reddit thread points out, the game may do something similar with the items in Nook's Cranny.



It probably does. It'll be interesting to see in the long term what those are, whenever someone figures that out.


----------



## sunchild (May 21, 2020)

ah this makes sense! as someone with a yellow airport, i like the colors of all my linked nook miles items.. although i wouldn't mind having white streetlamps.


----------



## Aliya (May 21, 2020)

This makes a lot of sense! I have had the blue airport on two islands now and all of my variants are the same as the ones listed in the pictures for both islands. My other variants that aren't included with the blue airport are also all in the same group. Definitely going to reference this!


----------



## Lurrdoc (May 21, 2020)

I lowkey noticed this from the threads where people were trading nook mile items for other variations. Some had the same exact as me and I couldn't offer anything up. This definitely reinforces that. Neato.


----------



## Applebunny (May 21, 2020)

Thanks to this I'm now aware there's no pink snack machine so I can stop looking for it. :')

I'm happy with my yellow airport too, and I got my favorite for the second grouping of items.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 21, 2020)

Wow, that's really interesting, my airport is blue and yep, I have all those items, as well as the other items being paired correctly with what I have. Very cool!


----------



## usukifrenzy (May 21, 2020)

Didn't really care much for the colour of my airport but this is so interesting! I'm slightly disappointed in some of my Nook Miles furniture colours 

I really wished they'd switch up some of the other group's furniture items in the catalogue


----------



## baobei (May 21, 2020)

just saw this earlier too and it holds true to my orange airport! i greatly disliked the orange but now that i see it provided me with white streetlamps i change my mind lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 21, 2020)

as someone with an orange/red airport , this is true.

damn , i kinda wish i could have got a blue airport ;;


----------



## Asarena (May 21, 2020)

I saw this earlier, and it's accurate for the colors/variations I have~


----------



## Sander (May 21, 2020)

I'm glad I never resetted for the black streetlamps although I was thinking about it, because I'd always skip the green airport in my resets.
Thanks for posting!


----------



## DinoTown (May 21, 2020)

Man now I wish I hadn't been so picky about having a green airport lol


----------



## Altarium (May 21, 2020)

Oooooh interesting! It's definitely true, I have all the items listed under green. I kinda feel like blue airport got the short end of the stick here, lol


----------



## Fye (May 21, 2020)

This is spot on! And it doesn't depend on the airport color according to this graphic, but my green public seats match my airport and I thought that was pretty cool (not that I ever use them haha)


----------



## trashpedia (May 21, 2020)

Yep, definitely accurate in my case as I have the yellow airport. I would like white street lamps but I wouldn’t like my airport to be red though.


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (May 21, 2020)

I never really cared about airport color, but it seems my yellow airport really blessed me lol. Althought i could really do away with my red play structure (i don't remember what it's called lol), it's my least favorite variant of it


----------



## Uffe (May 21, 2020)

Since this is a topic, I've been meaning to ask something. If someone ordered a blue telephone booth and allowed me to pick it up on their island, would I then be able to go to my Nook Mile catalog and order the telephone booth in a blue color?


----------



## ayeeprill (May 21, 2020)

Oh man so glad I got a blue airport. definitely the best group in my opinion.

it really annoys me that they couldn’t make everyone’s street lights and park clocks the same color though. The perfectionist in me does not like that.


----------



## daisyy (May 21, 2020)

ooh wow.. yeah this does look accurate! how interesting

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020



Uffe said:


> Since this is a topic, I've been meaning to ask something. If someone ordered a blue telephone booth and allowed me to pick it up on their island, would I then be able to go to my Nook Mile catalog and order the telephone booth in a blue color?


nope! it's still not oderable, unfortunately


----------



## tajikey (May 21, 2020)

Definitely checks out with the blue airport. Feels like the one win in that category is the pink and blue public bench. Otherwise, I'd rather have a different color or type of all the Nook Miles items.

Edit: Nevermind. My airport color didn't dictate my pink and blue public bench. So really, there's no saving grace with blue. That's what I get for accepting the fate of the Animal Crossing gods.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 21, 2020)

ayeeprill said:


> it really annoys me that they couldn’t make everyone’s street lights and park clocks the same color though. The perfectionist in me does not like that.



Same. Would not be surprised if they did it on purpose to encourage trading.


----------



## Mary (May 21, 2020)

I wish the ones in the plaza matched, at least


----------



## Le Ham (May 21, 2020)

This reminds me of when I looked up how Wild World's items work and they're apparently based on one of three groups your town's assigned to. That's pretty interesting that something similar is happening here. Can confirm I have all the things associated with my green airport.


----------



## Hirisa (May 21, 2020)

So thankful for my green airport! It also looks great with peach trees as my native fruit. Never understood the hate for the green airport, tbh.


----------



## chainosaur (May 21, 2020)

Oh cool. Never reset my island for anything in particular since that sort of thing never mattered to me, but I actually like the colors that come with the blue airport. Suits my aesthetic. ~


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)

i’m suddenly grateful to my orange airport ;u;


----------



## whimsycreator (May 21, 2020)

I had no idea there were different colors for any of these things!

Of course I had to end up with the dullest colors for all of them...


----------



## kojuuro (May 21, 2020)

Yeah saw this on reddit too and it explains so much. Now I'm not as upset that I have ugly items, since everyone else with the blue airport has horrible colours too lol.


----------



## Sloom (May 21, 2020)

nope. still hate my disgusting green airport with all of my unrestrained gusto. this changes nothing

also I really wish I had blue crew's teapot ride. it definitely the best thing there no cap


----------



## 0orchid (May 21, 2020)

That's accurate for my green airport and also accurate for my blue striped lighthouse/pink cotton candy machine item group and also the other 2 item categories. Finally a Nook Miles furniture chart that's correct


----------



## Blueskyy (May 21, 2020)

Checks out for green airport. I have the red/white striped lighthouse, blue drink machine, red snack machine, pastel teacups, blue Godzilla, black streetlights, white park clot, multicolored jungle gym


----------



## Matt0106 (May 21, 2020)

Seems accurate; I have the blue airport and at first I didn't like the black tea cup ride, but now I put it with the matching cotton candy and popcorn machine, lined with black, red and yellow tulips and I must say, it works out rather well!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 21, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> So thankful for my green airport! It also looks great with peach trees as my native fruit. Never understood the hate for the green airport, tbh.


Same I love having green. I’m in the group with pastel teacups too and love those and my red/white lighthouse. It’s a classic.


----------



## driftwoodisle (May 21, 2020)

Huh. I don't wanna reset my island, but now I'm almost tempted to because of my blue airport : P


----------



## IridianSky (May 21, 2020)

I have a blue airport, but have always wished I had gotten green, and now I REALLY wish I had gotten green. I wish these items could at least be reorderable after being catalogued since trying to trade something like street lamps in bulk is just...

 I love green street lights, I love green street lights,


----------



## Hirisa (May 21, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> Same I love having green. I’m in the group with pastel teacups too and love those and my red/white lighthouse. It’s a classic.


Preach it! Pastel teacups, classic red and white lighthouse, black street lamps and a zingy, groovy green airport on top of that. Snazzy!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 21, 2020)

Hirisa said:


> Preach it! Pastel teacups, classic red and white lighthouse, black street lamps and a zingy, groovy green airport on top of that. Snazzy!


I really don’t understand what there is to hate in that group. The only thing that is horrible are the public benches lol


----------



## Hirisa (May 21, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> I really don’t understand what there is to hate in that group. The only thing that is horrible are the public benches lol


I even kinda like those...they are pretty 1970s though. An acquired taste!


----------



## dragonair (May 21, 2020)

My airport got me all the color variations that I hate. I hate it here!!!


----------



## moon_child (May 21, 2020)

Accurate. Honestly, the airport color is more important to me than the object colors because I see the airport more often and I can’t stand it if the structure and my plane came in a color I don’t like. At least for the items, we could trade for what we want but so far, the airport color remains unchangeable until now. So I’m really happy I got yellow since it’s my favorite one among the airport colors. It provides a beautiful perfect contrast to my peaches (the fruit is pink peach and golden yellow at the bottom) and the dodo logo (which is blue and yellow). Also, the items for the yellow color don’t clash so bad (brown lampposts almost look black and don’t look so bad with a black park clock) that it requires you to trade. I can live with the objects I got.


----------



## Clock (May 21, 2020)

My airport color is orange, which I like and don’t mind for the street lamps and the other stuff.


----------



## marea (May 21, 2020)

Hey, this is helpful since i plan on starting a new island soon. I dont give the airport much thought but now i might. I can say that my green airport did come with what is shown on the list, and when i had an orange airport i got the white lights so this is accurate.


----------



## John Wick (May 21, 2020)

They really did a poor job on the NM items.
They should be a lot better on a switch. They look like they were made for an old game.


----------



## magicalcow (May 21, 2020)

This explains so much!  I love my green airport, the red vending machine not so much. I really wish I’d gotten the blue lighthouse instead of the yellow, though. I’ve been looking for the white edged pool forever.


----------



## Feraligator (May 21, 2020)

Oh man...I always wanted the blue airport but I'm thankful for my white streetlamps, not a fan of the dark green ones that go with the blue ones!

Still don't like how this works but I'll settle with my colours


----------



## Mary (May 22, 2020)

I have blue. not super crazy about it but it's fine I suppose. I don't love most of the nook mile items anyway, especially considering that they're more urban and my town is a forest.


----------



## Stitched (May 22, 2020)

I have green. I'm glad for the black streetlamps. Nothing else really bothers me about the other colors I got since I'm keeping my island fairly natural. I do wish I got a bench color besides the orange and green one, though. They fit the colors of my island decently but I wish I had the blue or white ones.


----------



## ForeverSoaring (May 22, 2020)

I’m so glad that I got the green airport! I reset my first island as soon as I saw that my airport was orange. The pastel teacups and black street lamps are definitely worth it! I’m not getting the resident services upgrade until tomorrow, so I’m interested in seeing which of the other groups I’ve been put in.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 22, 2020)

Hmm.. I think in the end I am glad I got yellow airport. 

It's still dumb that they force you to trade to get the items in the color you want, though


----------



## mistakenolive (May 23, 2020)

So that's why all my nook miles items are crap.  oh well, I still like my airport being blue because it makes the most sense, considering the DAL logo and even the chairs inside the airport. I was surprised when I found out the airports could be any different color, actually. 



Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Hmm.. I think in the end I am glad I got yellow airport.
> 
> It's still dumb that they force you to trade to get the items in the color you want, though



I KNOW, RIGHT?! Especially with the emphasis on crafting and customizing in the game.


----------

